# Having problems viewing clips?  Some troubleshooting tips.



## Bob Hubbard

Having problems viewing clips? 

Some troubleshooting tips.

For viewing Quicktime files (.mov) be certain you are running the latest version of Quicktime. You can get the latest version at http://apple.com for free.

For viewing MPEG files (.mpg and .mpeg) be certain you are running the latest media viewer for your operating system. 

For problems with AVI files:
- Be certain you are using the latest version of your OS's media player.
- Make sure you have the audio and video codecs you need to view it. (Theres a gazillion of these, so if you have problems, post about it here and we may be able to track the fix down for you.)


Video Viewers
Windows Media Player: You can get it here. Windows/Mac
WinAmp: http://winamp.com (Windows Only)
Linux Users: Try Tucows[/ur] for numerous video viewers

Another resource you can use is this:
[url]http://www.free-codecs.com/index.htm

Each video has an associated audio and video codec. (Thats the thing that does the decoding). If you are missing it, you will have problems.

You can use a program called G-Spot to analyze the file and see what you are missing, then use the free codec site to locate it.

Gspot: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/GSpot.htm

This is one of the most complete codec packs out : http://www.free-codecs.com/download/XP_Codec_Pack.htm
It should solve numerous display problems. 


Please note: Adding these incorrectly may cause problems with audio and video display, so please read the information carefully.


----------

